# Wiggins adjusts to new role, but now he needs to work on scoring



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

> This is not about the adjustment or change. Andrew Wiggins has gone from a small forward to a shooting guard this season, but neither he nor Wolves coach Sam Mitchell say the move has been difficult.
> 
> “When he had 24 points against Milwaukee at the two, no one asked me that,” Mitchell said, referring to Wiggins’ best preseason game.
> 
> ...


http://www.startribune.com/wiggins-adjusts-to-new-role-but-now-he-needs-to-work-on-scoring/340560291/


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

I hope he gets back on track. He can be a top 5 player at his peak, *if* he adjusts his mindset.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

They need to play him at whatever position is best for him to succeed, whether that be the 2 or the 3. I always saw him as a 2 when he came in, so I hope he can adjust. It's amazing size and strength for a 2 guard.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

I view him as a two also, and he will have the matchup advantage there nearly every night. Still, doesn't mean much if he continues to be as passive as he has.


----------

